# cant find Outgoing Ip address on Lynksys



## RobGanz (Mar 23, 2009)

Desire to stream video, However I cannot locate the outgoing IP address to use as the link to the stream.:4-dontkno


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!!

By outgoing IP address do you mean like the one that you get from your isp, or WAN IP? I find the easiest way to find that is to go to www.whatismyip.com. That should tell you what you need to know. If I am not on the right track let me know and I can try to find something else for you.

Cheers!


----------



## RobGanz (Mar 23, 2009)

RobGanz said:


> Desire to stream video, However I cannot locate the outgoing IP address to use as the link to the stream,Using Windows Media Encoder.:4-dontkno


----------



## RobGanz (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive found an Ip address, Internal and what appears to be external. However, when attempting to view stream from an outside machine it doesnt work. Im using WIndows Media Encoder ( free encoder)


----------



## RobGanz (Mar 23, 2009)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to TSF!!!
> 
> ...


Ive found an Ip address, Internal and what appears to be external. However, when attempting to view stream from an outside machine it doesnt work. Im using WIndows Media Encoder ( free encoder)


----------

